# NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?



## TARKUS (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ch will die nächsten Wochenenden (Juni 2006 ) an die Nordsee , ecke 
den helder Brandungsangeln . Was läuft da derzeit , welche fische fängt man ?
Tarkus


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

Ja das wüste ich auch gerne. Auch die Ecke um Ijmuiden wäre für mich interessant. Wird hier aber Stiefmütterlich behandelt#d .


----------



## nofish (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

hallo
juap ijmuiden wäre geil hat einer irgendwelche infos ;+ 
ist leider selten im forum#c 
mfg julian


----------



## krauthi (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

bin vor jahren öffters da unten in urlaub gewesen aber hauptsächlich wegen dem raubfisch 
was nicht heißen soll das wir auch an die küste gefahren sind
gefangen wurden hornhechte und makrelen vom Ufer aus 

und ich geh mal davon aus das das immer noch so sein wird 

wir haben uns die ecke in den helder ausgesucht wo das militärspeergebiet anfängt aber vorsicht da wird scharf geschossen|supergri  


tot ziens   

gruß Krauthi


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

moin,

ich wüsste auch gerne was an der küste bei den helder zur zeit läuft...
ausprobieren werd ich mal die küste von texel ab dem 15 juni 2006...

oder muss ich doch wieder mit dem boot raus ???


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

Hallo Jan, mit welchem Boot willste denn von DenHelder aus raus?
Oder fährste mit deinem eigenen? Wollte auch mal von Ijmuiden aus raus, und das am liebsten mit nem zweit Boot.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

nabend jochen,

ich und eigenes boot ?? ;+ , sorry wusste ich noch garnichts von ..

ne da muss ich noch mit warten ....haben wollen schon...no time no schein..

ichwerde wohl kommenden feiertag nach texel düsen,.., und wenn was bei den helder gehen sollte würde ich wenn zeit dabei sein...

ansonsten werde ich meine bessere häflte an eine reeling vom kleinen boot festbinden und vom nordsee-angeln überzeugen...

bis morgen


grusss
  noworkteam


----------



## RoterAdler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

Hy,

also ich war bisher jedes Jahr dort..........

Gestanden habe ich immer an der Ecke bei Huisduinen an der Nördlichen Spitze also da wo auch der Parkplatz am Deich ist........... und da sollte der Hornhecht jetzt anfangen gut zu beißen .............

Seebarsch sollte jetzt anfangen (Blinker mit der Spinnrute, Geil)......... Markrelen sollten jetzt auch ganz gut gehen ..........

Bei Petten und Julianadorp solltest Du auch aus der Brandung einge Seebarsche verhaften können(Grund Montage mit Seeringler) bei leicht anlaufendem Wasser.

Schau Dir an was die Holländer machen ........

Grüße


----------



## schirinowski (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: NL-Den Helder - läuft was mit Fisch ?*

... wir waren ueber pfingsten in petten / callantsoog ...

habe gehört, dass man angeblich auch mit der spinn- / fliegenrute
ganz gut von den buhnen aus fangen soll?!

danke & gruss
marc


----------

